# Does Vip 922 stream blockbuster movies?



## silverbullet07

Now that I have the blockbuster package and the blockbuster option shows up on my 922. Am I suppose to be able to stream the movies or just download?

I went in under the menu and choose the blockbuster option and when I choose a movie it downloaded it rather then stream it.

Is there a different way to stream?

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon

They all download... but you don't have to wait for it to finish before you can begin watching. It will download/buffer for a while and then tell you that it is ok to start watching, and will continue downloading in the background.


----------

